# Noobs and negativity



## RoryBreaker (Oct 4, 2015)

Seems like the Australian reptile hobby is at the same place as the yanks. This guys rant is spot on.

[video=youtube;xf2Lgr__ruQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xf2Lgr__ruQ[/video]

His bring back forums rant is worth a look too.

cheers,
Dave.


----------



## Grunter023 (Oct 4, 2015)

He went on a bit but he has hit the nail on the head.


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 4, 2015)

Very valid points made, especially the one on people not breeding those stunning animals with great genes due to the market being flooded and marketing in general. Its true to its NPL, Noobs Prevent Learning.... And the negative people out there geez, its like the stuff that happened between Brian Barczyk (BHP reptiles) and Steven Castell (Scales & Tails). Steven posted a message that Brian sent and everyone went on the attack, even threatening Brian.... Also happens when someone says something that is not correct... People get really upset when people react that way instead of just giving a simple correction..... Its vies versa too, sometimes people get really annoyed when corrected and just argue for 5hrs trying to prove they aren't which usually just leads to insults been thrown around and good reputations getting ruined.... Haha I think everyone has done the "I know what I'm talking about" thing haha still I see how annoying that would be.


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 5, 2015)

[MENTION=40362]CrazyNut[/MENTION], you've just described the old APS. Lol.


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 5, 2015)

[MENTION=38465]pinefamily[/MENTION], not just the old "APS" but just about every forum on everything, when he alluded to admitting when you are wrong it reminded of what Jamie did last week, if you admit when you are wrong or admit to not knowing the answer to something you are completely disarming the argument prone member, just think about it, how can someone continue to argue when you have admitted you are wrong. I think this approach works better than even completely ignoring the member.  ..................Ron


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 5, 2015)

[MENTION=38465]pinefamily[/MENTION] its early stages yet, don't jinx it. We are yet to see the numbers we had, we will see how it pans out when we do (I will admit it though this forum is so far looking very promesing and hopefully we see an awesome site resertected to former glory). Its not just this forum I'm talking about, and more then forums. Its on just about every social networking site, which includes facebook and youtube (especially youtube).


----------

